# Detransitioner/Desister Stories



## Legoshi (Apr 10, 2021)

There has been a growing trend of misguided individuals (predominately female) detransitioning after realising that being trans wasn't just working for them. While detransitioners and desisters are overwhelmingly female, I've noticed there hasn't been a lot of attention given to MTFTM detransitioners who went through this process. I knew someone who was an MTFTM desister who's living his best life right now. Here's his story in full detail.


Spoiler: MTFTM Desister Story



I had an ex-friend during high school who was nothing but trouble. We ended up having fights and eventually fell out. Defiant of authority and could be nasty or charming when he wanted to be, it turned out he later suffered from depression. I didn't really understand at the time and I wasn't very empathetic (I was an arsehole as well). He missed a few weeks of school and ended up having to be asked to leave at the end of the year because of how much of a piece of work he was. He gave others a lot of trouble and was very close to getting an expulsion. The last I ever saw of him in person was at the beginning of the next school year and it looks like he was asked not to return in person.

Fast forward a year later, he changed his name and ended up transitioning and making a support account for transgender children. Mind you, he was a minor at the time when he was planning to be an MTF. All that really changed was his hairstyle way before any hormones so no physical alterations whatsoever. When I looked at the comments of the posts on the transgender children, most of them were downright unsupportive, claiming that he'd never be a woman and that he was messed up while a few said he was still valid. Nevertheless, he identified as being trans up until about 2018-2019 when he decided to legally change his name back to his original one. It turns out that he was just slightly gender-nonconforming/androgynous and didn't fit in the mold of his socially conservative friends and family while suffering from typical teenager issues, depression, and ADHD. During the time he was struggling with mental health issues, councilors and psychologists who didn't have the best intentions consulted him and most likely misled him into believing he was trans. He never took any hormones in the end, so he was lucky that he didn't end up doing any permanent damage to his body like becoming sterile as he was able to conceive with his girlfriend. I think those negative comments on the posts, despite being harsh and unsympathetic, helped him realize the truth and prevented him from taking serious risks that could harm him forever.



I wonder how many people who have been duped by huge pharmaceutical companies and trans ideology are out there. I hope more detransitioners and desisters will speak out more and tell their truth and we prevent minors from making irreversible changes to their bodies that may not solve their problems at all.

EDIT: I decided to add the term "desister" for those who haven't medically transitioned before deciding to revert back and fixed a few errors.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 11, 2021)

trannies are gross


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 11, 2021)

I do not care why is this in _Politisperging_?

I just want to laugh and rage at politics. Give Deep Thoughts its own basement.

I find it funny that @Null tanks A&N and shit talks it while bragging about the site's growth...how much of that growth is Chantal.

Oh edit for: How much more legal shit has OnlyFans posting cost you vs political shit?


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 11, 2021)

Do we have a community watch thread for this or nah?


----------



## Canaan (Apr 11, 2021)

i see girls who transition back into women and they look completely normal except they have a balls deep voice and it just makes me sad they have to live with that at like age 20 for the rest of their life


----------



## 🌐🌐🌐 (Apr 11, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I've noticed there hasn't been a lot of attention given to MTFTM detransitioners who went through this process.


This is probably because the people who give most attention to detransitioners are the terfs and they despise male to female troons while seeing female to male troons exclusively as victims. Interesting story though, I wonder if these misdiagnoses of trannies are doctors being cynical and trying to make money or if they genuinely can't tell.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 11, 2021)

🌐🌐🌐 said:


> This is probably because the people who give most attention to detransitioners are the terfs and they despise male to female troons while seeing female to male troons exclusively as victims. Interesting story though, I wonder if these misdiagnoses of trannies are doctors being cynical and trying to make money or if they genuinely can't tell.


There are cases of transgender identifying females/FTM's being sexual predators or murderers such as Kael T.  Block and Lynn Benton. Kael T. Block was a photographer and founder of XX Boys, a photographic project consisting of FTM portraits alleged to have committed multiple sexual assaults and rapes of women. She fled the United States to France to avoid any convictions. Lynn Benton was a police sergeant who transitioned to male convicted of murdering a spouse and conspiracy to murder in 2011. She was also discharged from the police with misconduct during her job for possessing pornography on police laptops.


----------



## Frencel (Apr 11, 2021)

I know one (mtf back to m) but he doesn't talk about his experience because I can't imagine being groomed is a pleasant discussion... but I do wish he'd post about his experience somewhere. Basically coomers on 4chan encouraged him and he bought into the identity. I blindly was supportive years ago because I was unfamiliar with trans identity and didn't know what all it implied. Because of only receiving support and praise, he almost got female feminization surgery and thank fucking God he didn't go through with it and instead stopped taking hormones and received a mastectomy to detransition after transitioning had caused him so much additional mental illness.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 15, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> There has been a growing trend of misguided individuals (predominately female) detransitioning after realising that being trans wasn't just working for them. While detransitioners are overwhelmingly female, I've noticed there hasn't been a lot of attention given to MTFTM detransitioners who went through this process. I knew someone who was an MTFTM detransitioner who's living his best life right now. Here's his story in full detail.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MTFTM Detransitioner Story
> ...


My story is eerily similar to your friend. I never took hormones or did anything permanent, just changed my social media name before I changed it back, and came out to some family and co-workers.

Then I came out as "just non-binary" instead and yeah that was a thing, but again no body mods so no physical damage done. 

I did feel like I was pushed into it a bit by an online friend who swore up and down I was just like him/her, in all fairness I'm an autist and flat out stated I wished I was born a girl. I've always been faggy and a loser drowning in mental illnesses.

Then the gender therapist I went to tried to rush me on hormones. I was already way past puberty so idk why he was rushing so much. I ultimately declined.

Do I still wish I was an gorl? Yes and no. I want the good parts, the pretty outfits, the freedom to dress how I want, the lowered expectations (im physically weak and dumb as bricks), the social support, to be seen as sweet and friendly instead of a potential creeper.

But being a non-passing troon wouldn't give me any of that.

Also, no way would I wanna deal with all the biological female shit like periods or childbirth. Not to mention the high chance of rape, sexual harassment, sexism...

Final verdict: Early pre-puberty troons like Kim Petras and Jazz Jennings have it the best. They pass fully and can look pretty and non-threatening, but don't gotta deal with periods or pregnancy. 

But if you're post puberty, just stay a closeted girlyfag. If you need to online RP as a female character, do so when nobody's around.


----------



## Legoshi (May 25, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Then the gender therapist I went to tried to rush me on hormones. I was already way past puberty so idk why he was rushing so much. I ultimately declined.
> 
> Do I still wish I was an gorl? Yes and no. I want the good parts, the pretty outfits, the freedom to dress how I want, the lowered expectations (im physically weak and dumb as bricks), the social support, to be seen as sweet and friendly instead of a potential creeper.
> 
> ...


I think there's a growing trend of not only young women and girls, but young men and teenage boys transitioning because they're deeply uncomfortable with certain secondary sex characteristics (i.e. body hair for males and breasts for females). Putting these vulnerable individuals on hormones and encouraging surgery teaches them to not only not accept themselves and learn to feel comfortable in their body but it influences their peers who think irreversible changes to the body are trendy.


----------



## glow (May 26, 2021)

I know a guy who is a deeply religious individual, and during a 3 year period got married (to a woman), had an affair with a man, got found out, got divorced and then began transitioning to become a woman. This was either encouraged or at the very least not challenged by his quite liberal religious community that surrounded him and possibly saw this as an opportunity to show acceptance or score woke points or whatever. He began presenting as an unconvincing female, very easily entered a gender reassignment programme but after a course of hormones I guess he had a "what the fuck am I doing moment" and cancelled this all.

So far, so good right? Anyway, he got married to someone else, had a kid and is presently rumoured to be having an affair with another man and still considering re-transitioning if you get him drunk enough.

I suggested to him he might just be gay or bi and that the whole transitioning thing (which looked really awkward anyway) was probably just a way to deal with the conflict between being gay and being religious - becoming a female would be easier than being gay to him perhaps?

I think it was too real for him - he really didn't like that I called him gay (despite him literally fucking men) and hasn't spoken to me since. I stand by my thesis though, with more self acceptance and the right partner he could be out fucking all the dudes he likes and living his life authentically.


----------



## what the shitfuck (May 26, 2021)

A friend of mine ended up reversing her ftm transition. I was pretty horrified; I talked with her when she got her breasts removed and tried to say all of the right supportive things. Then I was talking to her again when she got new breasts installed.

I feel like I ended up supporting her into making the wrong decision the first time. That's a lot of money and pain to go through, not to mention what she must be going through emotionally.

When I was 16 I thought I was trans ftm. I played with the idea a bit, strapped my boobs down. Turned out though I WANTED to be a woman I was just too insecure about my lack of inherent femininity; I didn't know how to be a woman, being male seemed easier. Eventually I learned how by going outside of my comfort zone to try new things and accepting myself how I am. Wish I shared that story with my friend tbh, but it's hard to be that vulnerable in this environment.


----------



## WalterPresson96 (Jun 20, 2021)

I feel really bad for James Shupe and Kiera Bell.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jun 20, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> My story is eerily similar to your friend. I never took hormones or did anything permanent, just changed my social media name before I changed it back, and came out to some family and co-workers.
> 
> Then I came out as "just non-binary" instead and yeah that was a thing, but again no body mods so no physical damage done.
> 
> ...




Do you have any idea how insulting the troon movement is to women? What you loved  is the sexist bullshit society and fetishists like you force on us.

Only good troons are ex ones, preferably with wrecked bodies,  who serve as a warning, or the 41%


----------



## Question Mark (Jun 20, 2021)

David Reimer. The (((doctor))) accidentally burned his dick off when he was getting circumjewed. This quack psychiatrist John Money convinced his dipshit parents that it would be a good idea to chop his balls off and turn him into a tranny since he didn't have a dick. He/she was still interested in boy stuff despite being a eunuch that was forced to live as a girl, and he decided to detransition back into a boy. He eventually got married and adopted some kids, but his wife eventually dumped him, probably because he still didn't have a dick. He ended up blowing his brains out at age 38.


----------



## hogdogmog (Jun 29, 2021)

Found this in an FB group I'm in - boy detransitioning from 'non-binary' after being forcibly raised as gender neutral by abusive parents.
School psych is worried that he is turning into a transphobe.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 29, 2021)

hogdogmog said:


> Found this in an FB group I'm in - boy detransitioning from 'non-binary' after being forcibly raised as gender neutral by abusive parents.
> School psych is worried that he is turning into a transphobe.
> View attachment 2305337View attachment 2305336


What a fucking asshole this Lorenzo is.

Legit, this is the type of zombie sociopath that gets her panties in a bunch if you refuse to use pronouns and here Arielos is refusing to acknowledge this kid knows he's a dude and wants to be.

Also you are his "enemy", bitch.


----------



## Wych Elm (Jun 30, 2021)

hogdogmog said:


> Found this in an FB group I'm in - boy detransitioning from 'non-binary' after being forcibly raised as gender neutral by abusive parents.
> School psych is worried that he is turning into a transphobe.
> View attachment 2305337View attachment 2305336


Sadly I think stories like this are going to become really common - not sadly because young people will be waking up to this nonsense, but for having parents that are so selfish and willing to multilate their own children for asspats. Just think of how many troons and enbies we've seen through this site that have young children. We're going to see this kind of shit for the next decade or so. And the cherry on this shit sundae is that the shrink is too busy drinking the troon-aid to actually help this poor boy.

Disgusting.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 2, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> My story is eerily similar to your friend. I never took hormones or did anything permanent, just changed my social media name before I changed it back, and came out to some family and co-workers.
> 
> Then I came out as "just non-binary" instead and yeah that was a thing, but again no body mods so no physical damage done.
> 
> ...


Similar story, only I went through with the HRT for a brief while, I was post pubescent but already quite effeminate so I  figured I'd still get a  decent result. While the physical changes were so-so mostly what I remember are the emotional changes, some of  them even being kinda nice. The way I remember how I sensed my surroundings during that time is different, the smell of rain, the coolness of winter wind on my skin, stuff like that that usually I tend to be pretty numb to and that dont really stick out in  my  memory outside of that stretch of time. It was an interesting experience all things considered.

Since then though I've gotten over gender as a concept so I see no further need for HRT or transitioning. These days I'm content to just be myself and I have no regrets since the experience helped me become more in touch with my emotions and as far as I can tell hasn't left any permanent changes to  my body since I wasn't on it for very long.

Probably wouldn't recommend it as a common treatment for emotionally stunted boys though.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> Also you are his "enemy", bitch


Yeah, no doubt. The right move would be to be open about that difference un point of view and suggest a couple of other people who are more aligned with his worldview. Anything short of that is putting ideology over helping him.



Legoshi said:


> I decided to add the term "desister" for those who haven't medically transitioned before deciding to revert back and fixed a few errors.


Fascinating topic. I don't have much to add, but would love to hear other people pitch in.


----------



## Somchai (Jul 8, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Final verdict: Early pre-puberty troons like Kim Petras and Jazz Jennings have it the best. They pass fully and can look pretty and non-threatening, but don't gotta deal with periods or pregnancy.



You are still utterly delusional if you believe this. Jazz Jennings is mutilated, sterile, asexual with severe mental issues, an abusive mother and going through extreme weight gain and faces an uncertain future where he's not likely to ever live anything resembling a normal life or becoming a well-adjusted person. And he doesn't even remotely "pass". There is no "passing" troon that walks on this earth but even if you wanted to think up an example of one, Jazz Jennings would not be it. He's a developmentally stunted man who grew out his hair, grew weird-looking tubular titties and got groomed into letting "doctors" mutilate his underdeveloped, pre-pubescent penis and cut a wound into his crotch which he'll have to dilate for the rest of his life.

You're right that he's non-threatening though, and that he won't have to deal with periods or pregnancy. Other things he'll never have to deal with is having a normal relationship, building a family or ever become a functional adult, biologically and likely mentally as well.

Feeling envious of someone like Jazz is pure insanity. He should be pitied for being a victim of child-abuse and brain-washing.


----------



## RamblinRosie (Jul 12, 2022)

I feel like shapeshifter belongs in this thread


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 12, 2022)

Somchai said:


> You are still utterly delusional if you believe this. Jazz Jennings is mutilated, sterile, asexual with severe mental issues, an abusive mother and going through extreme weight gain and faces an uncertain future where he's not likely to ever live anything resembling a normal life or becoming a well-adjusted person. And he doesn't even remotely "pass". There is no "passing" troon that walks on this earth but even if you wanted to think up an example of one, Jazz Jennings would not be it. He's a developmentally stunted man who grew out his hair, grew weird-looking tubular titties and got groomed into letting "doctors" mutilate his underdeveloped, pre-pubescent penis and cut a wound into his crotch which he'll have to dilate for the rest of his life.
> 
> You're right that he's non-threatening though, and that he won't have to deal with periods or pregnancy. Other things he'll never have to deal with is having a normal relationship, building a family or ever become a functional adult, biologically and likely mentally as well.
> 
> Feeling envious of someone like Jazz is pure insanity. He should be pitied for being a victim of child-abuse and brain-washing.



Jazz Jennings is such a sad and ironic figure. He's propped up as the gold standard of troonism while actually being one of the greatest case studies in why it's downright evil to do this shit to kids.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 13, 2022)

The irony of this thread is the name. You never actually change your sex. You are just mentally ill and "identify" as something "special" because your life is a raging mess.


----------



## RamblinRosie (Jul 16, 2022)

Here's an interesting one:

Her given name is "Jolene," (mentioned in one of her rambly vids), currently going by Joey Maiza. French Canadian, with french as a first language. Testoerone destroyed one of her ovaries, and she did have a hysteromy and double mastectomy.

In the process of detransitioning, and currently documenting that process via youtube.

Says she likes the way she looks, but wants to connect more with her divine feminine.

To me, between the accent and the beard, she passes fairly well, (but I'm a little faceblind) so it's interesting that though she has a pretty "ideal" ftm look, she's still not happy.

She is firmly against the transing of children, and seems fairly sane, though she acknowledges she has a lot of childhood trauma (she never explicitly says what happened, but the implication is molested as a child) that she spent most of her life running from and is only *now* beginning to properly confront and heal.

Some relevant vids:


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Jul 16, 2022)

I hope this thread will become more active soon. From Tranny Sidewhows to De-Tranny Sideshows...


----------



## Basil Julep (Jul 16, 2022)

RamblinRosie said:


> To me, between the accent and the beard, she passes fairly well, (but I'm a little faceblind) so it's interesting that though she has a pretty "ideal" ftm look, she's still not happy.


Not face-blind here and she is very clock-able from the still pictures.

I really hate how much experience clocking troons I have gotten living in cities.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Jul 16, 2022)

Had hoped Pete Burns would ( lead singer for Dead or Alive ),  but all the body modding blew out his ticker


----------



## Ser Prize (Jul 17, 2022)

RamblinRosie said:


> Here's an interesting one:
> 
> Her given name is "Jolene," (mentioned in one of her rambly vids), currently going by Joey Maiza. French Canadian, with french as a first language. Testoerone destroyed one of her ovaries, and she did have a hysteromy and double mastectomy.
> 
> ...


Why isn't she shaving the beard?


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Jul 17, 2022)

Shape Shifter posted a new video today:


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jul 17, 2022)

Kerr Avon said:


> Had hoped Pete Burns would ( lead singer for Dead or Alive ),  but all the body modding blew out his ticker


Did he actually consider himself full troon, or was it a failed attempt at an androgynous look without actually considering himself transgender?


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 17, 2022)

hogdogmog said:


> Found this in an FB group I'm in - boy detransitioning from 'non-binary' after being forcibly raised as gender neutral by abusive parents.
> School psych is worried that he is turning into a transphobe.
> View attachment 2305337View attachment 2305336





Megaroad 2012 said:


> What a fucking asshole this Lorenzo is.
> 
> Legit, this is the type of zombie sociopath that gets her panties in a bunch if you refuse to use pronouns and here Arielos is refusing to acknowledge this kid knows he's a dude and wants to be.
> 
> Also you are his "enemy", bitch.


I like how the writer fucks up halfway through the second image and starts using "she" so we all know it's the mom whodunnit.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 22, 2022)

Quoting this here for visibility:


Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> I met a gal back in the mid-2000s who was really into "Snarry." I asked her if she ever felt it was a little how you say, er, "problematic," since Harry was a kid and Snape was a man and all. She got extremely angry and that was the last time we spoke. (For the best no doubt.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 22, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Quoting this here for visibility:


Yeah that sub is a goldmine, everyone should check it out if this topic interest you. Here's one I just spotted:




Her profile is disturbing right off the bat:


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 22, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Yeah that sub is a goldmine, everyone should check it out if this topic interest you. Here's one I just spotted:
> 
> View attachment 3517799
> 
> ...


Sort by "controversial" > "All time". Results:


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 22, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Sort by "controversial" > "All time". Results:
> View attachment 3517865
> View attachment 3517868


Damn, these really made me laugh. Truly a goldmine. Specially the one where they say "I hate transphobes use use to make their case against us" and the "What's wrong with trooning out if it's just a fetish?". It's like these people have chromosomes for breakfast and they cannot put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 25, 2022)

Dunno why this thread is here instead of community watch but here's my daily donation:

FTM was accused of raping someone with her nonexistent dick (archive)



A look at the user's history shows she is also a lesbian DV victim:


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Aug 11, 2022)

SUICIDE PREVENTED!

https://archive.md/Eo92G


----------



## Ser Prize (Aug 11, 2022)

TROON HUNTER 3000 said:


> SUICIDE PREVENTED!
> View attachment 3587768
> https://archive.md/Eo92G


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 12, 2022)

There’s a Finnish FTMTF detransitioner on YouTube named Veera Mirjam Mielonen. She had a difficult childhood, as her parents were schizophrenics who both committed suicide, and she and her brother were placed in foster care. Veera’s foster mother wanted her to be uber feminine and became abusive when she didn’t act feminine enough.





In early adulthood she found gender ideology and started living as non-binary, and even appeared in a Finnish photo collection about transsexualism. 






She removed her breasts and became a gay trans man named Aro. She identified as such because she had the same interests that gay men stereotypically have (such as fashion). She went on testosterone and removed her reproductive organs. As an art student, she made art projects about corporal punishment and gender stereotypes.

She then went back to living as non-binary before fully detransitioning. She is on an estrogen regimen as she removed her gonads and uterus. She now identifies as a lesbian.





Veera’s Vimeo and YouTube


----------



## Apis mellifera (Aug 13, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> There’s a Finnish FTMTF detransitioner on YouTube named Veera Mirjam Mielonen. She had a difficult childhood, as her parents were schizophrenics who both committed suicide, and she and her brother were placed in foster care. Veera’s foster mother wanted her to be uber feminine and became abusive when she didn’t act feminine enough.
> View attachment 3592629View attachment 3592634
> In early adulthood she found gender ideology and started living as non-binary, and even appeared in a Finnish photo collection about transsexualism. View attachment 3592687
> 
> ...


Effeminate guy punished for being too feminine by abusive household->transition

Masculine girl punished for not being feminine enough->see being non-binary/male as the only option->transition

Childhood abuse is a hell of a drug


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 13, 2022)

Apis mellifera said:


> Effeminate guy punished for being too feminine by abusive household->transition
> 
> Masculine girl punished for not being feminine enough->see being non-binary/male as the only option->transition
> 
> Childhood abuse is a hell of a drug


She was a tomboy and her foster mother was abusive and her foster father didn’t do anything about his wife’s behavior, but surprisingly they still let her play ice hockey.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Aug 14, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> She was a tomboy and her foster mother was abusive and her foster father didn’t do anything about his wife’s behavior, but surprisingly they still let her play ice hockey.


Eh, it was seen as a Finnish national sport in one point so popular with both genders. Sports for the most part have been seen as gender neutral thing. Girly girls have stay in shape too and especially in smaller places there aren't that many choices so you go whatever is most reasonable to you. If you like team sports it's unlikely you have that many choices during winter season so I don't find it strange the slightest that the foster mother didn't demand anything more girly.


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Aug 15, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> parents were schizophrenics who both committed suicide


Awful genetic background and life destroyed beyond repair, let's hope she won't end up like them.
Her future is bleak, anyway.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 15, 2022)

TROON HUNTER 3000 said:


> Awful genetic background and life destroyed beyond repair, let's hope she won't end up like them.
> Her future is bleak, anyway.


That’s partly why she removed her organs, because she feared having offspring with schizophrenia. She regrets the surgery and even made a video about how upset she was that she sterilized herself. People in the comment section told her to adopt, but many European countries (such as Finland) make it difficult for mentally ill people to adopt. She has PTSD, BPD, depression, and anxiety and so it would be a challenge for her to do so.


----------



## .iota. (Aug 15, 2022)

a few years ago, we had someone join and create a bit of chaos.  he was a troubled young man with a brain broken by various chemicals.  he posted adamantly about his beliefs, he raged against and doxed his parents, he also doxed himself by linking to his rants on youtube, and then he was taken away by the men with the snug white coats.

he returned on a couple of occasions, with updates.  it was an interesting thing to witness the reaction by the farms ...





						User 'Nykytyne3' / Blinski / Joe Muchlinski rants about his own parents in random threads
					

Please watch. Please download and re-upload wherever possible. I am begging you. This is not a joke, and I am not delusional. The gaslighting has gone on long enough and it needs to stop.  https://youtu.be/RJ6GZEwJVd0  I got a call back: https://youtu.be/Tq9SusSbu-I




					kiwifarms.net
				




godspeed, blinski, wherever you may be.


----------



## hellogoodmorning (Aug 18, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> That’s partly why she removed her organs, because she feared having offspring with schizophrenia. She regrets the surgery and even made a video about how upset she was that she sterilized herself. People in the comment section told her to adopt, but many European countries (such as Finland) make it difficult for mentally ill people to adopt. She has PTSD, BPD, depression, and anxiety and so it would be a challenge for her to do so.


As they should, unfortunately for her.


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Oct 6, 2022)

Is is possible to move this thread to https://kiwifarms.net/forums/stinkditch.129/ so more people could see it?






						r/detrans - are there any women here who had all their female organs removed
					

19 votes and 0 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



So fucking HARROWING.


----------



## Burning Paintings (Oct 6, 2022)

TROON HUNTER 3000 said:


> I hope this thread will become more active soon. From Tranny Sidewhows to De-Tranny Sideshows...


Give it 5 years, all the subjects of those threads will be posting stories everywhere once the histeria runs out as parents start suing the shit out of the section of the health industry that's spearheading this (as its already happening in the UK)


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 14, 2022)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> My story is eerily similar to your friend. I never took hormones or did anything permanent, just changed my social media name before I changed it back, and came out to some family and co-workers.
> 
> Then I came out as "just non-binary" instead and yeah that was a thing, but again no body mods so no physical damage done.
> 
> ...


How many MtFs do you think have the same motivations you do?

How many online-only MtFs do you think are doing it online only due to similar motivations?

This is a rather old post, and I'm being very invasive, but it is quite illuminating here and now. When I read between the lines, people seem to say this less directly, but you hit the nail on the head with your honesty. Thank you.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Oct 15, 2022)

Daily Mail article/archive



> Two transgender patients today revealed their regret at going through NHS sex change operations and claimed they were 'rushed' into the life-changing procedures.
> In powerful testimony that will raise fresh fears that vulnerable young people are being pushed into invasive and unalterable surgery by zealous transgender activists, they spoke of the terrible impacts on their mental and physical health.
> After describing in graphic detail the nature of the surgery required to remove his male anatomy, 35-year-old Ritchie said: 'This is not reversible, the experiment is over for me, there really really isn't any turning back.'



Ritchie (a male) :



He's obviously a guy but it's striking how soft his features are- a consequence of the castration and hormones, perhaps. Though looks like he might be wearing makeup too.



> Amber - who is in her early 30s, works in recruitment and lives in the north west of England with her wife - also bravely came forward to give her testimony to No Turning Back.
> She also first went to a private gender clinic, where after just two appointments she was diagnosed with gender dysphoria and received cross sex hormones. She then had surgery to remove her breasts on the NHS.
> After three years on testosterone she said she began to question her decision but found the medics at her private clinic were not supportive.
> She told the film: 'It didn't stem from a questioning of my identity at the time - what happened was I started to experience a phenomena that does happen to a lot of people who have a transition that's transmasculine where the testosterone therapy causes issues for their internal bodily functions, from a female lens.
> ...



Amber (a walrus in a dress female) :



That's a jumpscare. She's boobless (you can see the shitty mastectomy job and fat moob bits around her waist) but not hairy or bearded. She wouldn't look horrifying except for some ungodly reason she chooses to continue shaving her head, while also wearing the kind of dress you'd see on a 5 year old kid. Why do so many of them present so weirdly, even after detransing?


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 4, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> many European countries (such as Finland) make it difficult for mentally ill people to adopt.


*GOOD.*



TROON HUNTER 3000 said:


> Is is possible to move this thread to https://kiwifarms.net/forums/stinkditch.129/ so more people could see it?


Yes, but I don't want to jump the gun on it. The less often things get moved around the better. If there's more visible support for this proposed move, I have no problem doing it.

For comparison, there's multiple "LGBT Kiwi" threads, with slightly different flavors across multiple boards. They have different audiences and purposes so they're not merged. If you have permission to make a thread in Stinkditch(I don't know if all users can or not?) You could always start a new detransitioning thread there, as this is a valid Deep Thoughts topic as well.


----------



## ChrisFangs (Nov 4, 2022)

Daily Mail article/archive


Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Ritchie (a male) :
> 
> View attachment 3740946
> 
> ...



Amber looks like she’s the Hellenic laugh track to a semen related podcast.


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 4, 2022)

Moved because I mentioned it in MATI stream and Nool said yes


----------



## ScooterL (Nov 4, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Why do so many of them present so weirdly, even after detransing?


They haven't exactly come from a non-weird place. Some of them will have had mental and emotional problems that led them to walk into the trans trap in the first place. Some of them will have been traumatized by the experience of being drugged and mutilated.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Nov 4, 2022)

As a genetic and biological guy, who enjoys being a guy, I honestly can't imagine any guy wanting to be a woman. Who in their right mind wants to go through all the shit women have to put up with? Not to mention most guys who transition pass very, very poorly, so you have the problem of not being a guy any longer since you chopped those bits off, and not really being a woman since you are obviously just a bad punchline to everyone around you given the fact that you will literally never look like a woman.

To me it frankly seems like this: "Man, my life isn't nearly difficult enough. I know! I'll turn myself into a sideshow! Without a doubt that will increase the quality of my life on a day-to-day basis!"


----------



## TROON HUNTER 3000 (Nov 4, 2022)

IT'S COMING







			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_34HQSTq1XbRTlcGcDerf1o0dvtWqqaq


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Nov 5, 2022)

Crossposting some detrans content from the srs thread about the r/detrans sub.



Oilspill Battery said:


> I used to lurk detrans a lot and one thing I noticed is that a lot of them never really gave up the gender ideology, they still want to be alphabets and they still want to be special, but realized testosterone was causing too much damage and their self preservation instincts kicked in (albeit a bit too late).
> 
> An extremely pervasive notion around there (and I'm sure if you lurked the sub a lot you must have seen it) is that that a lot of them are actually "non binary" now instead of "trans".
> 
> ...





Oilspill Battery said:


> Half of r/detrans is excibitionists who think having a beard just makes you "butch":
> 
> There are tons of butch detrans women. I see it this way: You exist as you are. You don’t need to “reclaim” womanhood because you are already a woman, you just happen to be butch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 5, 2022)

Interesting specimen of BPD who almost- almost- has a little bit of insight for half a second before collapsing back into cluster B oblivion:

link/archive


----------



## Apis mellifera (Nov 5, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Interesting specimen of BPD who almost- almost- has a little bit of insight for half a second before collapsing back into cluster B oblivion:
> 
> link/archive
> 
> View attachment 3799672View attachment 3799680View attachment 3799708View attachment 3799712


Oh, poor thing.  This is always such a sad thread.  Makes me almost want to touch the museum exhibit and offer her some advice.  Falling in love with a best friend who you're sexually attracted to, who makes you feel mentally "safe" and comfortable, is a wonderful thing. I hope she makes the right choice and gets off of hormones, and gets her ass to trauma therapy.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Nov 5, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Interesting specimen of BPD who almost- almost- has a little bit of insight for half a second before collapsing back into cluster B oblivion:
> 
> link/archive


She found a guy that makes her pussy tingle but the need to be special (i.e. literally _anything_ but straight) has rotted her brain to the point where she'd rather irreversibly mutilate herself than admit she wants dick.

These are the cases that really stretch my sympathy to its absolute limit. Universe gave her a free get out of jail free card and she still threw it away because of ego (i.e. admiting she was wrong about being a genderspecial).

If you hate normal people so much that you'd rather hack yourself into pieces than admit you are one then go ahead and turn yourself into a freak for all I care.

Nobody has unlimited empathy and there are people (including other detransitioners) far more deserving of it than this person.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 5, 2022)

Apis mellifera said:


> Oh, poor thing.  This is always such a sad thread.  Makes me almost want to touch the museum exhibit and offer her some advice.  Falling in love with a best friend who you're sexually attracted to, who makes you feel mentally "safe" and comfortable, is a wonderful thing. I hope she makes the right choice and gets off of hormones, and gets her ass to trauma therapy.


Meh. For normal people, sure, that's a great moment. But she is not normal, by design, and she refuses to be normal about this either. She's "admiring from afar" and this guy has no idea that the weird Pat character at the office or whatever has the hots for him. It's pretty clear between the lines that she is obsessing over him rather than simply having a nice friendship on the verge of organically evolving into more. He is up on her BPD pedestal like no one else ever before, which means the crash into demonization when he sneezes funny is going to be that much more dramatic.



Oilspill Battery said:


> She found a guy that makes her pussy tingle but the need to be special (i.e. literally _anything_ but straight) has rotted her brain to the point where she'd rather irreversibly mutilate herself than admit she wants dick.
> 
> These are the cases that really stretch my sympathy to its absolute limit. Universe gave her a free get out of jail free card and she still threw it away because of ego (i.e. admiting she was wrong about being a genderspecial).
> 
> ...


Yeah. We all knew these gals back in the day. The ones who would sneer down on the rest of your school about how gross and boring "breeders" were- or to update the lingo, now I guess it's cishets. The way out of their conundrum is to shut up and sit still for a while, then course-correct and go about their lives. But they are so full of pride at not being a gross nasty normal person, they never will.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 6, 2022)

It's going to be so hard for this one (archive) to detrans because the whole high school thinks she is a true and honest boy and she is "stealth."




One comment breaks the obvious to her- are you sure you're stealth or are people just humoring you?


Indeed whenever one of these claims to be "stealth" I jet over to the profile (archive) for a look:



archive, archive, and archive


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 12, 2022)

*'We will shut down these barbaric practices': De-transitioned teen, 18, who had a double mastectomy aged 15 SUES doctors who operated on her and 'told parents she was suicide risk'*​*Archive*


> *Chloe Cole said that she launched legal action to hold the doctors 'accountable'*
> *The 18-year-old told how she is 'devastated' by operation to remove her breasts*
> *She transitioned to a male aged 13 after telling her parents she was 'distressed'*
> *She had the operation when she was just 15, before de-transitioning a year later*
> ...


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 12, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> It's going to be so hard for this one (archive) to detrans because the whole high school thinks she is a true and honest boy and she is "stealth."
> 
> View attachment 3811380
> 
> ...


Oh yeah she totally looks like a guy. No way anyone could tell she's definitely "stealth"


----------



## Apis mellifera (Nov 12, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Oh yeah she totally looks like a guy. No way anyone could tell she's definitely "stealth"
> View attachment 3852231


I don't know what it is about being a masculine woman with a low voice, short hair, and a flat chest, but even if your bone structure is undeniably female, people tend to feel more comfortable referring to you as male.  Something about better fitting the sex stereotypes/gender role of men than women, probably.  It really is unfortunate that the pendulum has swung in such a way that being GNC invalidates one's sex.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 13, 2022)

This one claims she is so androgynous looking she has scared people in women's restrooms since childhood. She mentions trying to wear makeup to mitigate it but I wonder- does she buzz her hair and wear Carhartts? Because I am guessing the answer is "yes" given her posting history.


I don't believe her at all. I think she's just another awkward "autistic" lesbian coming up with typical troon tropes to justify herself. "They tested me for intersex!" yeah right.


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Nov 13, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> This one claims she is so androgynous looking she has scared people in women's restrooms since childhood. She mentions trying to wear makeup to mitigate it but I wonder- does she buzz her hair and wear Carhartts? Because I am guessing the answer is "yes" given her posting history.
> View attachment 3859260
> 
> I don't believe her at all. I think she's just another awkward "autistic" lesbian coming up with typical troon tropes to justify herself. "They tested me for intersex!" yeah right.


It doesn't sound like she's claiming they actually tested her for being intersex, just that she got frustrated and asked her mum if that was why she struggles with not feeling like a girl — that's how it reads to me at least.

But yeah, she smells like buzzcut and masc clothes to me too. Hope she doesn't have that froggy voice thing going on too, poor lass.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 13, 2022)

Goddamn this is depressing. Proves to me that never listen to the voices in your heads, they’re just faggots who want the worst for you. Hopefully there’s some success for these people.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Nov 13, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> It's going to be so hard for this one (archive) to detrans because the whole high school thinks she is a true and honest boy and she is "stealth."
> 
> View attachment 3811380
> 
> ...




Not passable as male? But she's lifting her chin and scowling down at the camera! If she was a girl, she'd have her head tilted to the side and she would be smiling demurely, or making kissy lips. 

I swear, it's like you know nothing about biology.


Still, I wish her the best and I hope she can someday look back at her Gayden Glare photos the way we all do with our teenage fashion mistakes.


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Nov 14, 2022)

So I used to be a Troon. Basically I had underlying mental health issues that led to me basically ending up loosing a job and all of that. The therapist I ended up with was one of those that had bitten the agenda and managed to convince me that as a somewhat effeminate gay guy I was trans and that was the crux of all my issues. Spoiler it wasn't infact it was an undiagnosed PD 

So I got send to this affirm at all costs therapist, ended up paying Helen Webberly a fair bit for some dodgy HRT and for a while I was in this strange place. I mean I had doubts but then you had other troons basically shutting down any doubts and spinning this constant "its transphobic" argument. It was almost cult like. I mean I looked passable but whenever anyone asked questions it was always "transphobic" . Any "friends" who asked WTF were to be blocked etc. 

When my MH started to improve I started to slip out of it. I was once seen by some other Troon dressing as a guy and then I got harassed by them to "reconsider" . Ended up having to nuke my social media 

Basically I realised it was a "quick fix" to my MH problems and being a guy into dicks isn't a reason to take dodgy drugs or get some surgery. I ended up making peace with who I am once I got away from the influences. 

The whole thing has left me with a chunk of my life I wasted, side effects from the HRT (one requiring surgery ironically) and a complete lack of self confidence.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Nov 16, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> It's going to be so hard for this one (archive) to detrans because the whole high school thinks she is a true and honest boy and she is "stealth."
> 
> View attachment 3811380
> 
> ...


that last pic is literally eli from mgsv with mild down syndrome



RamblinRosie said:


> I feel like shapeshifter belongs in this thread


he shared this really interesting article about how the 41% is from shitty journalism and false conclusions from shitty studies. it's apparently more like 20%.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 22, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> that last pic is literally eli from mgsv with mild down syndrome
> 
> 
> he shared this really interesting article about how the 41% is from shitty journalism and false conclusions from shitty studies. it's apparently more like 20%.


When all is said and done their deaths will likely be attributed to strokes, blood clots, and other complications. Ie, the surgery and meds will kill more of them than suicide will. And arguably many who like themselves do so because of the surgery and hormones.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 22, 2022)

I mentioned the other day that it keeps coming up on r/detrans that some of these messed up chicks still want to yeet the teets and the reproductive tract despite having "desisted". Either because of outright "dysphoria" about having a normal female body (so...still buying into trans shit while self identifying as a terf) or because of somatization of self-same psychiatric issues ("muh period muh back hurty"). The medical establishment having no special respect for the human person these days, let alone women's bodies, is more than happy to take any of those "reasons" and fill it in on the insurance reimbursement line. 

Well here's the story (archive) of one who went through with the elective "hysto" at age 23:



I don't buy that "no one told her."  I think she simply tuned it out when people told her- chalking their problems up to them being dried up old boomers or having incompetent husbands or something else a 22 year old moron kweer would think.

Her profile (archive) is a litany of misery:



Despite needing to be "lesbian" for reasons, she has a terrible crush on a guy at school. Oh well. You already canceled the "being a normal happy woman with a husband and kids" program, kid. No refunds. Enjoy your morally superior "butch" life, sans the body parts that make everyone else work properly.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Nov 23, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Well here's the story (archive) of one who went through with the elective "hysto" at age 23:
> 
> View attachment 3915945


Comments on this one are super funny:

"Very intresting to know that the main reproductive organ could play a part in sexual pleasure."

Yeah truly, wild discovery. Nobody could have seen this coming. What's next? The stomach playing a part in digestion? Nah that's too far gone.



Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Despite needing to be "lesbian" for reasons, she has a terrible crush on a guy at school. Oh well. You already canceled the "being a normal happy woman with a husband and kids" program, kid. No refunds. Enjoy your morally superior "butch" life, sans the body parts that make everyone else work properly.


Truly a spiteful person:
Everyone tells her she's pretty with long her, so she intentionally makes herself as ugly as possible by cutting it to spite gender roles.


> "Multiple people have said I look better with longer hair, I can't tell if ts gender role bs or if I do look objective better with long hair...fuck".


The gender ideology is so deeply engrained in these tools you could convince them wiping after taking a shit is a gender role and they'd go to work with shit in their ass just to spite the patriarchy. 

They don't have a personality or a motivation or a will of their own, they just do the opposite of what society tells/wants/expects them to. 

These aren't poor kids that were tricked into transitioning, they are spiteful (wo)manchildren who's sole motivation for anything is being contrarians to spite their parents.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 23, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Comments on this one are super funny:
> View attachment 3919269
> "Very intresting to know that the main reproductive organ could play a part in sexual pleasure."
> 
> ...


holy shit she is the living embodiment of the meme:



Well honestly they all are (except it's boobs and uteri instead of hair) but this is hilariously on the nose.


----------



## EverlyB (Nov 23, 2022)

questions that would probably prevent ill-advised transitions:

If you felt you were a perfectly attractive young woman, never felt bad about your body or face, and could get any guy you wanted, would you still want to live as a boy/man?
What do you think people wrongly assume about you when they say you're female? What do you think people would rightfully assume about you if you were to say you're male?
Do you think you'd be giving anything up that you might miss if you were to live as a man? (goes on to give examples they hadn't even considered, making them realize how little of this hypothetical future they could picture)
If you knew _everyone_ would accept you as a boy/man without you changing anything about your body, would you still want to change your body? If you knew _no one_ would ever really accept you as a boy/man despite drastically changing your appearance, would you want to change your appearance anyway? (If no, then they don't really want these changes in themselves; they just want to chase the pipe dream of not being seen as female, and they'll be obsessing over whether they pass and what more they need to do to pass.)
If you'd never discovered and never would discover what it meant to be transgender, how do you think you'd feel about being a "girl/woman" a year from now?
Which would be worse: continuing to live as a girl/woman uninterrupted, or deciding to transition and then changing your mind?



Spoiler: personal sperging



I fell down the trans Internet rabbit hole as a middle schooler throughout 2013-2014 - what an infohazard to a girl as spergy, outcasted, neurotic, troubled with body image, and precocious in verbal IQ as me. The "trans women _are_ women, in the sense that gender is distinct from sex" to "am I really a girl, then?" to "so much is explained by me not being a girl!" to "so I should transition to be seen as my true self" pipeline is _real_.

But I'm so, so grateful this was before it was mainstream. I never felt entitled to even a "social transition" in my youth; I figured that was for adulthood, when I would have my own money and freedom and wouldn't need my parents' permission or facilitation. I'd gotten into some tearful arguments with my family over my declared identity, and that unfortunately dragged the phase out longer than it should've been, because I didn't want to prove them right and feel like all that conflict was for nothing. But if they'd actually put me down that path, or even just let me be known as a "boy" at school, it would've been even harder to turn around.

With no outward changes, all it takes to drop it is to think, _I don't actually need that_. Once you've made the changes, you'll only feel ready to drop it once you realize you've actively made your life worse, once you realize you _need_ to stop.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 26, 2022)

Just the sheer verbosity of this detranser sperging (archive) about some 90s tomboy romcom and anime. 



> Young Americans is a show that aired in 2000 about the lives of students in a private school. It focuses on a few couples, one of which is a handsome butch girl and a handsome straight guy.
> 
> Jake and Hamilton (Kate Moennig and Ian Somerhalder)
> The Butch girl named Jake (Jacqueline) disguises herself as male so she can attend an all boys academy. She meets a straight guy named Hamilton who falls in love with Jake, realizing he might be gay.
> ...



It goes on from there...

There's just something about this one. Really highlights that we are dealing with emotional children here.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Nov 27, 2022)

hellogoodmorning said:


> As they should, unfortunately for her.


As a lesbian she could end up dating a woman who already has donor-conceived children, but I don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Souji Tendou (Nov 27, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Goddamn this is depressing. Proves to me that never listen to the voices in your heads, they’re just faggots who want the worst for you. Hopefully there’s some success for these people.


Sadly, a lot of times the "voices in your head" are actually fuckin groomers trying to make you worse for THEIR sake. It's sad and I hope all detrans folks have a better future than they'd otherwise have. A fucking smack addict groomer convinced me I was MTF when I was 15 for a solid 3 years of my life and that was 3 years too many. All it did was make me realize a decent amount of troons have gone through a similar amount of grooming and they deserve far fucking better.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 28, 2022)

Let's check on r/detrans and see how the sane, recovered ex-trannies are doing. You know, the ones who have seen the light and are turning their lives around:




link/archive

Oh. I see. Normal shit.

One more:



Spoiler: ?boobs?







link/archive her profile is mostly porn and also looking for sperm donors.

"As a dog returneth to his vomit, so a fool returneth to his folly."


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 11, 2022)

I found this post from Reddit on my feed

Archive


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 11, 2022)

How is it allowed to put a minor under anesthesia to remove their sex organs?

Detrans woman - ftmtf 
I hate replaying it all, it’s so creepy and predatory. 

Everyone around me knew but they didn’t tell me better. No adult thought to take me aside and tell me it’s okay to be a tomboy. My family hated “d^kes” so now I understand the internal self inflicting homophobia. Even the adults in my life pretended to support this crap, even my teachers. How can a teacher stand by to watch and proceed sign for it? I’m a multilated manly creep. Trying to look like a woman is so embarrassing no one takes me seriously. Looking back, I wasn’t ugly I was just so sad and I took it out on myself. As an adult I can think clearer- I decided to let my hair fall out, my whole body to become hairy, grow a beard, cut my breast’s off, stop my period, make my nose bigger, change my body shape etc- as a child. My doctors and mental health team just nodded and sent me on my way. Who would do this to a kid? I was fine the way I was born. I could have done a workbook, meditation, self reparenting. I could have made friends in normal settings. Guys won’t hold my hand or treat me like a normal woman. I was fine without a beard and it won’t go away. I look like Rodger from American dad.

Original


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 12, 2022)

Sabrina said:


> snip


Good content, but don't double post.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 14, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> I fell down the trans Internet rabbit hole as a middle schooler throughout 2013-2014 - what an infohazard to a girl as spergy, outcasted, neurotic, troubled with body image, and precocious in verbal IQ as me. The "trans women _are_ women, in the sense that gender is distinct from sex" to "am I really a girl, then?" to "so much is explained by me not being a girl!" to "so I should transition to be seen as my true self" pipeline is _real_.
> 
> But I'm so, so grateful this was before it was mainstream. I never felt entitled to even a "social transition" in my youth; I figured that was for adulthood, when I would have my own money and freedom and wouldn't need my parents' permission or facilitation. I'd gotten into some tearful arguments with my family over my declared identity, and that unfortunately dragged the phase out longer than it should've been, because I didn't want to prove them right and feel like all that conflict was for nothing. But if they'd actually put me down that path, or even just let me be known as a "boy" at school, it would've been even harder to turn around.
> 
> With no outward changes, all it takes to drop it is to think, _I don't actually need that_. Once you've made the changes, you'll only feel ready to drop it once you realize you've actively made your life worse, once you realize you _need_ to stop.





Spoiler: PL of my own



Pretty much the same thing happened to me - similar time period but I was in my late teens, and went non binary rather than full on FTM. Funny thing is, I never believed any of the other social justice ideology that was gaining popularity mainly on Tumblr around the time, thought it was just another way to boss people around by telling them what to say and think (which was true, and still is), but the idea that there were options outside of male and female was incredibly appealing to a kid like me who struggled with low self esteem, social isolation and an uncertain future. Never did "come out" to my classmates because the concept of being non binary wasn't widely known then so I didn't want to risk even further social alienation, and I'm glad I was allowed to realise one day "this makes no sense" and ditch the whole thing.


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 16, 2022)

.


Xiphias said:


> Good content, but don't double post.


I can't edit y'all will have to figure that out yourselves


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 23, 2022)

How is the detrans movement going? Is it growing? I want to hope.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Dec 23, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> How is the detrans movement going? Is it growing? I want to hope.


There do seem to be more detransers around, but what I see on r/detrans isn't encouraging in terms of said detransers actually snapping out of it. It's looking more and more like just a vicious cycle for a lot of them.


----------



## Moosebonker (Dec 25, 2022)

True and honest 2-Spirit (formerly), got sucked into the gender abattoir in 2009.  Much regrets.



			https://twitter.com/duchess_elle


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Dec 26, 2022)

More examples of these people basically being druggies:






> I'm truly lost in the last two years (December 2020 to today) I have gone on HRT for at least 5 times each accompanied by three months of SERMs after stopping HRT. Now I'm beginning a new cycle I just started Bicalutamide (Antiandrogen) and waiting for an Estrogen vial to come. Following on the last 5 times it will be the same, but this time I will be left with a slightly bigger gynecomastia compared to now.



Its been pointed elsewhere in the thread as well (here for those intrested), but these people are basically smack addicts. They treat these hormones same way a crackhead would treat smack. Repeatedly going on and off them "trying to quit", except these hormones are several times more dangerous and they are not even meant to be used for pleasure so they don't have the withdrawl excuse actual smack addicts have.

This behaviour in particular is what makes me lose a lot of sympathy for them. They are treating serious medicine (that in many cases they're depriving from people who actually need it, throwback to the estrogen shortage) as a recreational drug and then go "oh ie poor wittle me" because the mere thought of just being a regular person is to them like crosses are to satan.

"I'm tired of this all, I just want to get out of this but I'm stuck."

HORMONES AREN'T DRUGS. At least get addicted to heroin, that way you won't be depriving it from people who need it asshole.

Original | Archive


Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> "As a dog returneth to his vomit, so a fool returneth to his folly."


The nipple rings are what gets me. Even after all this time she still isn't content with just being normal. She has to be "not like those lame normal girls" .


----------



## Wallace (Dec 26, 2022)

> It's been pointed elsewhere in the thread as well (here for those intrested), but these people are basically smack addicts. They treat these hormones same way a crackhead would treat smack. Repeatedly going on and off them "trying to quit", except these hormones are several times more dangerous and they are not even meant to be used for pleasure so they don't have the withdrawl excuse actual smack addicts have.


It's even funnier because the high they are chasing is purely psychological. The hormones, in and of themselves, don't give any pleasure. They want the symbol of the thing, a symbol of being able to dissociate from their natal sex. You give a bunch of troons some pink and blue TicTacs and tell them it's actually hormones, they'll get the same "euphoria".


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Dec 26, 2022)

WHAT is with all the female troons who sing? I'm just picturing all these silly little teeny bopper girls, average height of 5'1, sitting around singing Disney and Mariah songs with their broken Johnny Cash-in-puberty-hell voices.


View attachment 4151181


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 26, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> WHAT is with all the female troons who sing? I'm just picturing all these silly little teeny bopper girls, average height of 5'1, sitting around singing Disney and Mariah songs with their broken Johnny Cash-in-puberty-hell voices.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151181


A disproportionate number of TiF (de)troons seem to be particularly petite and/or curvy; in other words, women who have nothing androgynous in their looks and who unlike most fashion models (a fair share of those already look like starved teen boys; fashion models who troon out, together with some sportswomen, generally make for the most convincing-looking female troons) will never, ever convincingly pass as male, especially now that more people are informed about TiF troonery. One of the reasons I first got depressed and then desisted from troonery is that I realized that I, a 5'3 baby-faced hourglass-to-pear-shaped girl, would never ever look convincing even as a young teen boy; what a blessing in disguise that was, because if I had had a more androgynous build, maybe I would have gone further. But it seems a lot of these TiFs nowadays have totally given their brains to the cult, which promises them that all TiFs will pass if under testosterone for a long enough time. It is not true. Someone as short and soft as Nady 'Milo' Stewart will never pass on 'T', no matter how long she may take it, wheter for insufficient general masculinization (the best case for a future detroon honestly) or for developing some possibly very masculine characteristics (body hair, muscles) but on an otherwise very unchangeably feminine face and build (and the chipmunk voice likely), which results in Uncanny Valley denizens (what would have happened to me).

If TiFs troon aim to pass, the prerequisite is that they should have an androgynous build which means, sufficiently tall and robust to pass as a teen boy's and without too many curves; in other words, usually the build of a woman who had a late puberty so that her bones could grow longer, more like it happens with boys (boys develop later than girls). These short and curvy TiFs likely had their puberty on the early side, which is a huge factor in my opinion in what might drive a girl (especially a tomboyish, nerdy and/or autistic girl) to transitioning. Puberty is already traumatic in itself, but our 'culture' is striving to make it even more so (teens are left in a sex and 'sex education' wasteland without having true adults guiding them through); if you add starting puberty when you are still basically a little girl, some form of troonism may look appealing - 'hey! You remember that traumatic puberty you had? Now you can 're-do' it but more by your rules, and then life will be cool' (it doesn't work this way irl of course).
This is not a sufficient factor to explain TiF troonism, nor is it necessary, but it is pretty frequent. It is also what happened in my case.

The saddest thing to me to compare with these more recent detroons though, is that when I got over my TiF phase, I _ really_ got over it. It was almost istantaneous and I never had any desire to be male (or not female) anymore. I continue to be somewhat interested in learning what the troons are doing now (if nothing else because with their ever increasing reach they don't want to leave me, or anyone, alone - their mistake) and in dismantling what little of the troon agenda I can with the people around me but the idea of taking hormones or changing my body has negative pull. These detrooners instead are more like relapsing anorexics and alcoholics. I wonder what our differences are, that bring such a result. I can speculate:

-I never took 'T'

-I never tried social transition because I never fully 'passed' physically and I knew the teens at my high school then would have (rightly) laughed at me if I said I believed in troon ideology (at the time of course I saw this as a tragic reality, not me being stupid)

-shortly after coming to term with being female I also came to term with being straight, despite a not-so-linear sexual orientation history in my teens. In fact, the stronger I identified as a TiF, the stronger my attraction to women was, and it was involuntary. When I accepted being a woman, I saw sameness between me and other women and that made my sexual attraction to them vanish. Now, being straight is simply the most compatible sexual orientation with our biology so I  did not have the constant problems with female attributes many lesbian radfem detroons and qwirky enbies keep encurring in.

-At the time my detrooning happened (about 10 years ago), the rules for being trans were a bit more sensical (relatively speaking). If a TiM enjoyed and really wanted to keep his dong, he could call himself transgendered, but not a trans woman. If a TiF bore a baby, it was acceptable only if it was her only way to have progeny; any sign of her enjoying the pregnancy would have immediately disqualified her troonhood. A 'three-holed faggot' was impossible; if you were a true & honest Gayden, you had to take it up the butt. And so on. These rules maybe helped more people detrans themselves ('well I really enjoyed X, which I shouldn't have done. Maybe I'm not actually trans?'). Now instead you can do and enjoy literally anything and still be trans. This includes male-female missionary position sex being seen as 'gay', or a woman getting pregnant multiple times calling herself 'seahorse dad', or a man calling his penis 'strapless lesbian dildo'. Reality has been fully clowned.
Since I realized I would have, in the right circumstances, enjoyed a relationship with a guy including in the traditional, leads-to-babies sense, I really had no reason to call myself 'trans' at all. But now someone in my same position might decide that makes her a 'boywife' or somesuch 

Anyways these are my thoughts. I don't like the current detroon wave at all.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Dec 26, 2022)

Quote is broken for @Troony Kong's post but



> shortly after coming to term with being female I also came to term with being straight, despite a not-so-linear sexual orientation history in my teens. In fact, the stronger I identified as a TiF, the stronger my attraction to women was, and it was involuntary. When I accepted being a woman, I saw sameness between me and other women and that made my sexual attraction to them vanish. Now, being straight is simply the most compatible sexual orientation with our biology so I did not have the constant problems with female attributes many lesbian radfem detroons and qwirky enbies keep encurring in.



This is really interesting. I wonder what would have happened if you had taken T because the libido enhancing effects of it seems to act like "truth serum" for other FTMs, that's when they become "gay" because the lesbian cope falls apart when they start feeling actual desire.

And yes the terfy "desisters" seem to continue in their battle against their normal healthy female bodies. So much of whether life seems good or bad is down to framing. Their framing sucks ass. Heterosexuality is a dangerous burden. Motherhood is a horror. Boobs are a pain in the neck. Periods are a curse. It sounds like hell, but it's a hell entirely of their own construction.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> This is really interesting. I wonder what would have happened if you had taken T because the libido enhancing effects of it seems to act like "truth serum" for other FTMs, that's when they become "gay" because the lesbian cope falls apart when they start feeling actual desire.
> 
> And yes the terfy "desisters" seem to continue in their battle against their normal healthy female bodies. So much of whether life seems good or bad is down to framing. Their framing sucks ass. Heterosexuality is a dangerous burden. Motherhood is a horror. Boobs are a pain in the neck. Periods are a curse. It sounds like hell, but it's a hell entirely of their own construction.



This reminds me of a friend of mine. Standard middle aged nerd, dumpy and fat and pale. Doc found out she was low T (yes, women need a certain amount too, just far less than a man) and got her on a therapeutic dose to bring her up to what it should be. 

Said friend stopped being dumpy and a shutin since she got motivation and a raging sex drive. 

I now cannot help but wonder how many people trooning out are ironically getting the wrong hormones.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Quote is broken for @Troony Kong's post but
> 
> 
> 
> This is really interesting. I wonder what would have happened if you had taken T because the libido enhancing effects of it seems to act like "truth serum" for other FTMs, that's when they become "gay" because the lesbian cope falls apart when they start feeling actual desire.


I started understanding many lesbians have in fact self-inflicted heterophobia when I heard in the lesbian detroon circles at the time that many lesbians tempted by trooning out did not go fully in with hormones because they feared that with 'T' they would become attracted to men (aka, becoming heterosexual or bisexual women, just with a beard and chipmunk voice). Some rationalized that change as being okay because they would still retain 'gayness', but as 'men'. The hatred and disgust many lesbians have for heterosexual women is little known but very, very powerful.


Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> And yes the terfy "desisters" seem to continue in their battle against their normal healthy female bodies. So much of whether life seems good or bad is down to framing. Their framing sucks ass. Heterosexuality is a dangerous burden. Motherhood is a horror. Boobs are a pain in the neck. Periods are a curse. It sounds like hell, but it's a hell entirely of their own construction.


Women will never 'win' at anything if they look at their own female set of cards, despise it, and attempt to (poorly) masculinize it (the standard feminist strategy) or to change the card set with men's (the troon strategy). We win by finding strength in the things we are good at and using them for good, usually in a way that a man can't. That is what gives true contentedness and happiness in being born a woman. A lot of the shitty world we have to deal with is because women, under the influence of feminism, have been constantly underrating their strengths and/or using them in the wrongest way possible.

Let me make a nerdy example, mages and healers are powerful but squishy, so you don't deploy them in the middle of the battlefield, you have physical tanks for that. You let them attack or cure from a guarded position. In this case, feminists would demand mages and healers being put right in the middle of the action because they think only the glory of first-line combat is where's at, and that mages and healers can very well deal with it, it's just paladin propaganda that they go down in two hits. The results speak for themselves.

I would also add that while I realized I was a woman almost instantly, it took me some years to fully appreciate it. It was not an easy road and I know it's not fully finished yet. But from that moment I knew 'trans' was a cope I could not go back to.


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 27, 2022)

Detrans poster calls out Trans spokespersons for corruption:
https://www.reddit.com/r/detrans/comments/zvs1an/i_finally_fully_detransitioned_after_9_years_of

Aftermath:
https://www.reddit.com/r/detrans/comments/zw5lky/anti_detransitioners_are_spam_reporting_my/

Archive 
Archive


----------



## Real Centaur (Dec 29, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> these people are basically smack addicts


Someone once asserted to me with a straight face that their depression would abate once they got their HRT dosage right. Because they would finally have "the right hormone balance for [their] brain". There is a lot of magical thinking around HRT for sure, and it's kinda sad that there isn't even a nice little high to go along with it. It's just pure nonsensical belief.


Troony Kong said:


> The hatred and disgust many lesbians have for heterosexual women is little known but very, very powerful.


And many will refuse to date bi women on principle, or put a lot of stock in the idea of being a 'gold star' lesbian. The basic idea that having sex with a man once taints you forever lives strong.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 29, 2022)

Real Centaur said:


> And many will refuse to date bi women on principle, or put a lot of stock in the idea of being a 'gold star' lesbian. The basic idea that having sex with a man once taints you forever lives strong.



To most lesbian radfems and a good number of regular lesbians straight and bisexual women are basically the same thing, though bisexual women are worse because they will stay with a lesbian for 5 minutes, fooling them into thinking they were going to last, and then go back to men. Hence the term 'bihet'. 
Most of them can't accept the fact they will always lose to men in dating. Part of that is the biological pull, both in the strict sexual sense and for the fact women can form families with men that women alone can't create, and surprise, most women are family oriented (gasp!! I can't believe the sex that bears babies tends to love babies and the idea of having a family of their own. I guess the patriarchy put that idea in their mind). Part of that is that man + woman just tends to be more functional in a lot of ways than homosexual couples. And finally, part of that is that lesbians, and especially radfem lesbians, tend to be at least a little bit insane. So if bisexual women can choose, they will choose men most of the time*.

*And of course, straight men far outnumber lesbians.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Dec 29, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> I started understanding many lesbians have in fact self-inflicted heterophobia when I heard in the lesbian detroon circles at the time that many lesbians tempted by trooning out did not go fully in with hormones because they feared that with 'T' they would become attracted to men (aka, becoming heterosexual or bisexual women, just with a beard and chipmunk voice). Some rationalized that change as being okay because they would still retain 'gayness', but as 'men'. The hatred and disgust many lesbians have for heterosexual women is little known but very, very powerful.


This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?

At least with gay men it makes sense, men have higher libido and lower sexual inhibitions, so at least they get sex whenever, wherever and however with whomever they want. Sure they'll die at 40 from a mix of a cocktail of venerial diseases and collapsed veins, but at least they're getting something out of it.

Meanwhile, for the inverse reason, lesbians don't get sex, they don't get better/easier mate selection because women are naturally picky due to how male/female reproductive investment works, any mate they pick can't really protect them in any meaningful way (if anything the opposite seeing as lesbians beat the shit out of one another at a disproportional rate), women on the whole earn less than men so they can't get a sugarmommy either, and worth noting, lesbians use dildos, gay men don't use fleshlights. Just saying.

And this isn't even mentioning the biological clock/desire to have start a family/have babies thing.

Being a lesbian seems like a downgrade in every conceivable way.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 29, 2022)

Oilspill Battery said:


> This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?
> 
> At least with gay men it makes sense, men have higher libido and lower sexual inhibitions, so at least they get sex whenever, wherever and however with whomever they want. Sure they'll die at 40 from a mix of a cocktail of venerial diseases and collapsed veins, but at least they're getting something out of it.
> 
> ...



It's simple I think, they get the promise of eternal, star-crossed fated romance (without any rude man breaking the spell with his crude maleness) which is something almost all women want more than raw sex (hence why erotica for women is very different than porn for men on average). When lesbian attraction happens, it can happen very fast and hard, as if it was a fated romance of two souls joining into one, and the merging happens. Then usually months or some years later reality kicks in, at least one partner is disilluded, finds another soul-merging romantic partner while being still technically in a relationship, and dyke drama ensues.
And you don't wanna be there.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Dec 29, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> Part of that is the biological pull, both in the strict sexual sense and for the fact women can form families with men that women alone can't create, and surprise, most women are family oriented (gasp!! I can't believe the sex that bears babies tends to love babies and the idea of having a family of their own. I guess the patriarchy put that idea in their mind).


This is what they truly believe though. Insane though it may be. Trying to reason with them about it is like that fucking spongebob meme.

"So you ever notice how humans are mammals?"
"yes"
"And how literally every species of mammal, along with most birds and reptiles and even some fish, will form male female pairs to mate?"
"yes"
"And the maternal instinct for mammals is so strong, we have received wisdom like don't get between a mother bear and her cub?"
"yes"
"So then it makes logical sense that the majority of human women would have a maternal instinct and desire to mate to have babies."
"NO!!!!"



Oilspill Battery said:


> This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?
> 
> At least with gay men it makes sense, men have higher libido and lower sexual inhibitions, so at least they get sex whenever, wherever and however with whomever they want. Sure they'll die at 40 from a mix of a cocktail of venerial diseases and collapsed veins, but at least they're getting something out of it.
> 
> ...


The most sane gals I have known who id'ed as lez were pretty much all asexual autistic types. They had their special interests, they liked collecting plushies and pets. But they'd get lonely. And the male/female dating scene is terrifying for a shy retiring autist of any sex. So the idea that they could just live with their BFF and collect cats and action figures doesn't sound so bad to them. They don't even mind the "bed death" because they aren't really into sex (with others) in the first place.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jan 7, 2023)

Wallace said:


> It's even funnier because the high they are chasing is purely psychological. The hormones, in and of themselves, don't give any pleasure.


Testosterone is an anti-depressant and also increases your energy level. It's not hard to comprehend that once a woman starts it she wouldn't want to quit because of the high it gives.


----------



## spergingandbrave (Jan 7, 2023)

Not exactly a detransitioner as I've never been on hormones (god fucking bless) but for a long time I was neck deep into the Gender Ideology. Specifically on Tumblr. Sure, I never bought into the more extreme ideas of the ideology like how you don't actually need dysphoria to be trans and how questioning the ideology is x-phobic by default, but I thought I was doing the right thing. Letting people be whoever they want is fine, and if they're suffering at the hands of society fighting for them seemed an honorable cause.

On top of that, I've always struggled with body image issues and my identity as a woman and femininity as a whole. I am a victim of grooming. Instead of unpacking all that trauma, genderspecials on the internet will take advantage of it and drag you into their sick cult. I was convinced up until a couple of years ago that I truly was a non-binary genderkweer demi-girl xe/rose/he clursterfuck. It gets to your head and it's so, so hard to break away from it if you don't have a support network and if you have shitty self-esteem. The only people around me were just like me, stuck in this gender echo chamber. Some of them still are- and if they found themselves, good for them. But the moment I started backpedaling, they jumped on me, tried to call me names and accusing me on transphobia. That's when I realized being part of the "community" isn't worth a fucking cent and left.

You ever notice how a majority of troons now are 13 year olds on TikTok, Tumblr, and Twitter? It literally is grooming. It's almost as if they get off to taking advantage of mentally unstable teens- *oh wait, they actually do.* Trannies can pretend all they want, but now I see through them. AND I know I'm not the only one. I think witnessing Keffals trying to take down this site was the last straw for me, that's when I realized the trans community is a sham cult of narcissists. And ever since then it's been a slow process of realizing that... it's fine to be a woman, actually. I don't need neopronouns or a cult of like-minded drones to feel good in my own skin. I don't need validation from leeches.

I genuinely feel bad for the people who truly suffer from gender dysphoria, it's a sick mental illness that can never be cured because no matter what you do, no matter how much money you throw down the drain and how much support (dopamine) you get on social media... you will never truly be any other sex than the one you were born with. But these people grooming kids and teens? They're not that. They're sick freaks high on hormones, wallowing in their own misery and trying to drag as many people as they can with them. No fucking wonder so many of them end up killing themselves. And if that leads to less children being groomed, I say that's a good fucking thing.


----------



## Null (Jan 7, 2023)

spergingandbrave said:


> for a long time I was neck deep into the Gender Ideology


stop watching anime


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Jan 7, 2023)

bot_for_hire said:


> Testosterone is an anti-depressant and also increases your energy level. It's not hard to comprehend that once a woman starts it she wouldn't want to quit because of the high it gives.


Does put into perspective about men going on estrogen and testosterone suppressants -essentially taking depressants- bitching about how gender dysphoria makes them depressed, and thinking if they just keep taking depressants somehow it will cure their depression.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jan 7, 2023)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Final verdict: Early pre-puberty troons like Kim Petras and Jazz Jennings have it the best. They pass fully and can look pretty and non-threatening, but don't gotta deal with periods or pregnancy.



2 fat, dickless eunuchs "have it the best." really nigga?



Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Dunno why this thread is here instead of community watch but here's my daily donation:
> 
> FTM was accused of raping someone with her nonexistent dick (archive)
> 
> View attachment 3528062


yay im finally a real boy! i can't wait to enjoy my newfound male privilege and live out the fujoshi fantasy of my dreams!


*fake rape allegation*


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sunday at 4:06 AM)

Null said:


> stop watching anime


Stop interacting with users because you never have anything thoughtful to say.


----------



## Null (Sunday at 7:22 AM)

bot_for_hire said:


> Stop interacting with users because you never have anything thoughtful to say.


how about you go fuck yourself


----------



## Near (Sunday at 7:55 AM)

spergingandbrave said:


> Not exactly a detransitioner as I've never been on hormones (god fucking bless) but for a long time I was neck deep into the Gender Ideology. Specifically on Tumblr. Sure, I never bought into the more extreme ideas of the ideology like how you don't actually need dysphoria to be trans and how questioning the ideology is x-phobic by default, but I thought I was doing the right thing. Letting people be whoever they want is fine, and if they're suffering at the hands of society fighting for them seemed an honorable cause.
> 
> On top of that, I've always struggled with body image issues and my identity as a woman and femininity as a whole. I am a victim of grooming. Instead of unpacking all that trauma, genderspecials on the internet will take advantage of it and drag you into their sick cult. I was convinced up until a couple of years ago that I truly was a non-binary genderkweer demi-girl xe/rose/he clursterfuck. It gets to your head and it's so, so hard to break away from it if you don't have a support network and if you have shitty self-esteem. The only people around me were just like me, stuck in this gender echo chamber. Some of them still are- and if they found themselves, good for them. But the moment I started backpedaling, they jumped on me, tried to call me names and accusing me on transphobia. That's when I realized being part of the "community" isn't worth a fucking cent and left.
> 
> ...


The part about it being grooming victims seems to hit the nail on the head pretty well. The fact even adults fall for this shit is already ridiculous, but I guess they are "adults" in age only if they can't see the blatant fucking grooming around them.

I used to know a girl who became a genderblob after a bad breakup and is now going by fae/faer lmfao. She is now groomed by a literal pack of trannies and plugging their paypal every month on twitter with those transdisability hashtags or some shit, because they could not be caught dead working a day to save their life, and that money is very obviously being spent on weed. I just ask myself sometimes how do you even get to that point in your life. It's just so fucking insipid. But whatever, I'm sure she's enjoying the drugs and her life decisions.

That brings me to a thing I noticed. It's incredibly fucking difficult to find a friend group nowadays, at least online. Everything's locked behind tightly-knit discords, where you are either never part of the "main group", it's a over-moderated hellhole, or you are driven out of there by power-tripping bootlickers. It's no wonder trannies have the easiest hunting grounds ever to groom anyone even slightly insecure about themselves, or with any faint hint of introversion.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Sunday at 10:27 AM)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> In early adulthood she found gender ideology and started living as non-binary,
> 
> She removed her breasts and became a *gay trans man* named Aro.
> 
> ...


Literally anything but a straight white woman.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sunday at 10:40 AM)

Null said:


> how about you go fuck yourself


You sure told me. Get out, you don't contribute anything of value to this thread.


----------



## Fapcop (Sunday at 10:51 AM)

bot_for_hire said:


> You sure told me. Get out, you don't contribute anything of value to this thread.



Christ, you joined two years ago. What’s your excuse for acting like an insufferable twat and newfag?


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Sunday at 2:16 PM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Literally anything but a straight white woman.


She grew up in Finland where social justice propaganda is everywhere, but she grew up poor working class. The small community where she’s from expected everyone to be straight and gender conforming (she was abused for being masculine by her foster mother). She dated men as a pre-trans woman and as a trans man. She didn’t give any thoughts about being a lesbian. It wasn’t until she realized she had an affinity for androgynous and masculine women that she concluded that she was gay.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Sunday at 7:00 PM)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> She grew up in Finland where social justice propaganda is everywhere, but she grew up poor working class. The small community where she’s from expected everyone to be straight and gender conforming (she was abused for being masculine by her foster mother). She dated men as a pre-trans woman and as a trans man. She didn’t give any thoughts about being a lesbian. It wasn’t until she realized she had an affinity for androgynous and masculine women that she concluded that she was gay.


Literally every single one of her problems and health issues could have been avoided if she chose to act normal. She pathologically chose to be anything but one. 

She'd literally called herself a gay trans man before calling herself a straight woman.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Sunday at 8:53 PM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Literally every single one of her problems and health issues could have been avoided if she chose to act normal. She pathologically chose to be anything but one.
> 
> She'd literally called herself a gay trans man before calling herself a straight woman.


As a teenager she acted like your average 2000’s teenage girl. She identified as a straight female. But in her twenties she discovered gender ideology and became non-binary, and then a gay trans man. After detransitioning, she realized she was gay.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Sunday at 8:54 PM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?



People don't get to carefully weigh up the options and then tick a box saying who they want to be attracted to. Lesbians are naturally attracted to women; it's not a choice, rational or otherwise.


----------



## Rainbow Child (Sunday at 9:24 PM)

behindyourightnow said:


> People don't get to carefully weigh up the options and then tick a box saying who they want to be attracted to. Lesbians are naturally attracted to women; it's not a choice, rational or otherwise.



People might not get to choose to whom they are attracted, this much can be true. But where that argument falls is that people do get to chose whether or not to be chaste, to be married, to be faithful, etc. "They don't get to choose to be tempted" is the same argument that the kleptomaniac's lawyer attempts at the trial for shoplifting, but the guilty verdict still drops. It's the same argument the cheater makes to the one he's cheated on, but the heart still breaks. "Born this way" is an excuse, not a defence.

Anyone who is sexually disoriented, he or she has a difficult condition to suffer, and we have to have empathy for him or her. But he doesn't have a right to normalise his condition. We see now the terrible consequences this normalisation is having on our zoomers, who _are_ choosing to be "gay" or "trans" or whatever else.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Sunday at 9:27 PM)

behindyourightnow said:


> Lesbians are naturally attracted to women; it's not a choice, rational or otherwise.


Its absolutely a choice. Homosexuality being "ingrained" doesn't hold up to any ammount of scrunity when you consider that genes need to actually be passed on to express their traits and that long term same sex couples are borderline nonexistent in nature.


----------



## KingArthurofBritain (Monday at 3:00 AM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Its absolutely a choice. Homosexuality being "ingrained" doesn't hold up to any ammount of scrunity when you consider that genes need to actually be passed on to express their traits


It could still be genetic. Its not like women or men by and large had a choice in the manner of passing along their genes for most of human history. When given the option, lesbians have a very low birth rate; even in a time of enforced acceptance. So obviously its self correcting if it is genetic.



Oilspill Battery said:


> and that long term same sex couples are borderline nonexistent in nature.


Wait, there are some?


----------



## behindyourightnow (Monday at 3:17 AM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Its absolutely a choice. Homosexuality being "ingrained" doesn't hold up to any ammount of scrunity when you consider that genes need to actually be passed on to express their traits



There is an extremely robust volume of research linking the occurrence of homosexuality in males to the number of males their mother has already given birth to, and this effect holds up even in cases of adoption, older brothers being stillborn, etc (in other words, it's not because of anything that happens after birth).

There's evidence that is has something to do with the mother's immune system becoming more sensitized and producing antibodies that affect the male fetus' sexual differentiation. In other words, it is "ingrained" as a result of a physical cause in utero, not a genetic one. Something similar (ie, a prenatal exposure) is probably the case in lesbianism although we don't know as much about that.



Oilspill Battery said:


> and that long term same sex couples are borderline nonexistent in nature.



Yeah, no. Homosexual pair bonding is far from "borderline nonexistent" (it has been observed in songbirds, flamingos, pigeons and albatrosses, fish, dolphins... that was like 3 minutes of searching, I'm sure there is much more out there). Stop making shit up.


----------



## Fapcop (Monday at 3:42 AM)

behindyourightnow said:


> There is an extremely robust volume of research linking the occurrence of homosexuality in males to the number of males their mother has already given birth to, and this effect holds up even in cases of adoption, older brothers being stillborn, etc (in other words, it's not because of anything that happens after birth).
> 
> There's evidence that is has something to do with the mother's immune system becoming more sensitized and producing antibodies that affect the male fetus' sexual differentiation. In other words, it is "ingrained" as a result of a physical cause in utero, not a genetic one. Something similar (ie, a prenatal exposure) is probably the case in lesbianism although we don't know as much about that.
> 
> ...



So in other words, if there is some biochemical process taking place in utero, chances are that it can be corrected in the future once we find out the underlying reason and process?

That’s certainly encouraging news!


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Monday at 5:06 AM)

behindyourightnow said:


> There is an extremely robust volume of research linking the occurrence of homosexuality in males to the number of males their mother has already given birth to, and this effect holds up even in cases of adoption, older brothers being stillborn, etc (in other words, it's not because of anything that happens after birth).
> 
> There's evidence that is has something to do with the mother's immune system becoming more sensitized and producing antibodies that affect the male fetus' sexual differentiation. In other words, it is "ingrained" as a result of a physical cause in utero, not a genetic one. Something similar (ie, a prenatal exposure) is probably the case in lesbianism although we don't know as much about that.
> 
> ...


Considering how much more and stronger gender nonconformity tend to be in homosexuals witch is notable from very early childhood, it might have something to do with stronger than avarice exposure to the opposite sex hormones during fetal development. Now we have both gender nonconforming heterosexuals and gender confirming homosexuals but relations are way off so there might something there. We all get both sex hormones but if amount get too far from avarice wacky things happen, homosexuality could be one of them. 

We do know that the first large testosterone bump happen in uterus about six month mark, well after the external genital differentiation that is done by 12 weeks, so sex hormones play important part in general development. That actually could mean that we have two types of homosexuals. In genetic homosexuals where the baby got genes that make them produce wrong hormones and exposure homosexuals who got wrong hormones from external sources like mom's body doing something wierd. Heck it could be that you exposure to hormones and genetic disposition towards homosexuality, so it would be genetic either way but more likely with kids that got genes towards wacky hormones.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Monday at 9:09 AM)

KingArthurofBritain said:


> It could still be genetic. Its not like women or men by and large had a choice in the manner of passing along their genes for most of human history.
> 
> hen given the option, lesbians have a very low birth rate; even in a time of enforced acceptance. So obviously its self correcting if it is genetic.


Yes they didn't have a choice, and that choice was "Not reproducting at all." Throughout history most people didn't get a chance to reproduce at all. Not reproducing was easier than reproducing and ontop of that, since the sexual liberation the number has been growing not decreasing each generation something like 20% of zoomers are lgbt or some shit.

A 900% increase in a specific trait in the span of like a generation doesn't sound like its genetic.
A trait that makes you not reproduce is self correcting, yet the number somehow increases each year by generation.


KingArthurofBritain said:


> Wait, there are some?


None that I can think of just covering my bases.


behindyourightnow said:


> There is an extremely robust volume of research linking the occurrence of homosexuality in males to the number of males their mother has already given birth to, and this effect holds up even in cases of adoption, older brothers being stillborn, etc (in other words, it's not because of anything that happens after birth).


There also a shitload of evidence showing that there is a huge correlation between being molested as a child and being gay.


Spoiler: Studies






			https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0145213492900878
		










						Comparative data of childhood and adolescence molestation in heterosexual and homosexual persons - PubMed
					

In research with 942 nonclinical adult participants, gay men and lesbian women reported a significantly higher rate of childhood molestation than did heterosexual men and women. Forty-six percent of the homosexual men in contrast to 7% of the heterosexual men reported homosexual molestation...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Comparing the Rates of Early Childhood Victimization across Sexual Orientations: Heterosexual, Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Mostly Heterosexual
					

Few studies have examined the rates of childhood victimization among individuals who identify as “mostly heterosexual” (MH) in comparison to other sexual orientation groups. For the present study, we utilized a more comprehensive assessment of adverse childhood experiences to extend prior...




					journals.plos.org
				






Something like 40-50% of gay men admit to being molested as kids compared compared to 7% of normal people. Childhood abuse is directly correlated with homosexuality.

For lesbians its a lot less, but still x22 times higher, 1% for normal women, 22% for lesbians.

There's only 2 explenation for this, either "gay kids" had it coming by dressing like sluts (which some people have unironically tried to claim as a defence) or homosexuals reproduce by raping kids.


> There's evidence that is has something to do with the mother's immune system becoming more sensitized and producing antibodies that affect the male fetus' sexual differentiation. In other words, it is "ingrained" as a result of a physical cause in utero, not a genetic one. Something similar (ie, a prenatal exposure) is probably the case in lesbianism although we don't know as much about that.


Has anybody actually found the mechanism by which it gets "ingrained" and what is responsible?

Because this has the same energy as "I took hormones that means I'm genetically a woman now." trannies are so fond of.


behindyourightnow said:


> Yeah, no. Homosexual pair bonding is far from "borderline nonexistent" (it has been observed in songbirds, flamingos, pigeons and albatrosses, fish, dolphins... _*that was like 3 minutes of searching, I'm sure there is much more out there). Stop making shit up.*_


From your own link on dolphins:


> The males in the pair bond will engage in a range of cooperative activities, like hunting and *courting females*, and will often spend significant time together.
> 
> Having a friend that acts as a wingman* can really help males trying to find a female*. Male dolphins that form pair bonds with other males are_* often more successful at attracting and mating with females. *_
> 
> Sometimes, both males may also join forces to keep one female away from other males so that they may both _*court the female for an extended period.*_


Bros, is it gay to have sex with women?

I believe you when you said this was "3 minutes of searching" because you clearly didn't even bother reading it. You just typed "gay couples in nature" and linked me the first 4 things that showed up regardless of how valid or relevant they actually were.


----------



## Mecha-King Ghidorah (Monday at 9:40 AM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?
> 
> At least with gay men it makes sense, men have higher libido and lower sexual inhibitions, so at least they get sex whenever, wherever and however with whomever they want. Sure they'll die at 40 from a mix of a cocktail of venerial diseases and collapsed veins, but at least they're getting something out of it.
> 
> ...


Close friend of mine is a lesbian (who seems to have thankfully been spared from troon ideology), and as I've understood it from her, she never had any romantic/sexual interest in men and in turn, felt attracted to women. She doesn't hate men or hetero women or whatever. Only thing that feels weird about her and her wife is they dress and act like teenage boys, but maybe that's a side effect of not feeling the pressure to look and act feminine.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Monday at 9:45 AM)

Mecha-King Ghidorah said:


> Only thing that feels weird about her and her wife is they dress and act like teenage boys, but maybe that's a side effect of not feeling the pressure to look and act feminine.


Keep a close eye on them because this is how couples trooning out usually starts. Acting like a child version of the opposite sex sounds less like societal repression and more like the seeds of troonery.


----------



## Mecha-King Ghidorah (Monday at 10:00 AM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Keep a close eye on them because this is how couples trooning out usually starts. Acting like a child version of the opposite sex sounds less like societal repression and more like the seeds of troonery.


Maybe. She's been like this as long as I've known her (10+ years) and she isn't a terminally online Twitter wokelet. I wouldn't be entirely surprised if it happened eventually.


----------



## Pentamidine (Monday at 10:45 AM)

behindyourightnow said:


> There is an extremely robust volume of research linking the occurrence of homosexuality in males to the number of males their mother has already given birth to, and this effect holds up even in cases of adoption, older brothers being stillborn, etc (in other words, it's not because of anything that happens after birth).
> 
> There's evidence that is has something to do with the mother's immune system becoming more sensitized and producing antibodies that affect the male fetus' sexual differentiation. In other words, it is "ingrained" as a result of a physical cause in utero, not a genetic one. Something similar (ie, a prenatal exposure) is probably the case in lesbianism although we don't know as much about that.
> 
> ...



Blanchard's latest study on that also shows that males that have more YOUNGER brothers are more likely to be homosexuals, including the first born.  The more younger brothers the firstborn son has, the more likely they are to be a homosexual.  The womb protein antibody effect could not possibly apply to the firstborn.  It's a flimsy explanation designed to convince you that they're "born this way" even though their actual data shows that to not be true.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Monday at 6:20 PM)

Pentamidine said:


> Blanchard's latest study on that also shows that males that have more YOUNGER brothers are more likely to be homosexuals, including the first born.  The more younger brothers the firstborn son has, the more likely they are to be a homosexual.  The womb protein antibody effect could not possibly apply to the firstborn.  It's a flimsy explanation designed to convince you that they're "born this way" even though their actual data shows that to not be true.



What study is this? I looked at a list of his recent publications and couldn't find anything like that but maybe I am missing something. As recently as 2020 he wrote "There is a considerable amount of empirical evidence for the reproducibility of the FBOE" (the older-brother effect I described) and his more recent papers have mostly been on different subjects.

In any case, the antibody theory is just a hypothesis that could potentially explain the data. The FBOE data itself has been consistent across studies for decades, although if you're sitting on a dataset that proves otherwise I would love to hear about it.



Oilspill Battery said:


> From your own link on dolphins:
> 
> Bros, is it gay to have sex with women?
> 
> I believe you when you said this was "3 minutes of searching" because you clearly didn't even bother reading it. You just typed "gay couples in nature" and linked me the first 4 things that showed up regardless of how valid or relevant they actually were.



King, you asked for evidence of long-term same-sex partnering in animals and I provided it. You did not ask for evidence of _exclusive lifelong gold-star homosexuality_. Bottlenose dolphins show long-term male pair bonding in which they engage in homosexual activity, and that meets your criteria even if they mate with females later.

The "homosexuality" we have today is culturally bound, like a lot of sexual behavior. In most of human history the people we call homosexual in our culture (i.e., people with a preference for same-sex sexual activity) would probably eventually have paired off with the opposite sex, as miserable as they might have been about it. You can't expect modern, culturally specific homosexual behavior to replicate in animals.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Monday at 7:04 PM)

behindyourightnow said:


> The "homosexuality" we have today is culturally bound, like a lot of sexual behavior. In most of human history the people we call homosexual in our culture (i.e., people with a preference for same-sex sexual activity) would probably eventually have paired off with the opposite sex, as miserable as they might have been about it. You can't expect modern, culturally specific homosexual behavior to replicate in animals.


Yeah. In many cultures nobody expected marriage based on love and attraction but more sensible pairings made by families for thrir kids. Sure, nobody aimed for miserable unmatched couples and if could match love birds together that's great but in general you were expect more build a relationship rather fall into one. It was perfectly fine not be specially attracted to your spouse as long as you could work together have kids in a happy home. If you needed more... Well, that's what mistress and whores are for. Homosexuals could and did perform their family duties while having some dick on the side and nobody would really care as long as they kept their affairs downlow like everyone else. You can still see this in modern day India.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Monday at 7:23 PM)

behindyourightnow said:


> King, you asked for evidence of long-term same-sex partnering in animals and I provided it. You did not ask for evidence of _exclusive lifelong gold-star homosexuality_. Bottlenose dolphins show long-term male pair bonding in which they engage in homosexual activity, and that meets your criteria even if they mate with females later.


You gave me an article saying that male dolphins form bonds whos 90% purpose is making courting and mating with females easier and you're presenting this as an equivalent to modern homosexuality.

There's grasping at straws and then there's grasping at thin air.


----------



## KingArthurofBritain (Tuesday at 5:14 AM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> Yes they didn't have a choice, and that choice was "Not reproducting at all." Throughout history most people didn't get a chance to reproduce at all. Not reproducing was easier than reproducing


My point was in regards to the cultural pressure on an individual to marry and produce offspring. Which would led to the passing on of ill-favored genes. Obviously you can kill yourself at any point, but generally most people refrain from it.



Oilspill Battery said:


> and ontop of that, since the sexual liberation the number has been growing not decreasing each generation something like 20% of zoomers are lgbt or some shit.


That's because its encouraged culturally to be anything but straight. Its no different than the plague of boys and girls claiming to be sex/gender dysphoric.  "Anything but normal." Current trends have no bearing on the existence of individuals thousands of years ago.



Oilspill Battery said:


> A 900% increase in a specific trait in the span of like a generation doesn't sound like its genetic.
> A trait that makes you not reproduce is self correcting, yet the number somehow increases each year by generation.


Obviously there is a genetic and cultural aspect to traits. Brown hair for example can both be genetically favored and culturally favored, leading people to dye their hair. My point about the genetic aspect was directed toward those non-cultural homosexuals. Who clearly aren't mentally well.


----------



## Fapcop (Tuesday at 5:24 AM)

Mecha-King Ghidorah said:


> Close friend of mine is a lesbian (who seems to have thankfully been spared from troon ideology), and as I've understood it from her, she never had any romantic/sexual interest in men and in turn, felt attracted to women. She doesn't hate men or hetero women or whatever. Only thing that feels weird about her and her wife is they dress and act like teenage boys, but maybe that's a side effect of not feeling the pressure to look and act feminine.



Incredibly common among ftm troons. It’s like “not looking feminine” somehow equates with “looking like a teen boy” in their minds.

That’s one way you can tell the FTM LARPers from the lesbians btw.

They both dress similarly, but the LARPers can’t help but fem the look all up: Tons of piercings, dyed hair and “male” accessories.


----------



## Mecha-King Ghidorah (Tuesday at 10:36 AM)

Fapcop said:


> Incredibly common among ftm troons. It’s like “not looking feminine” somehow equates with “looking like a teen boy” in their minds.
> 
> That’s one way you can tell the FTM LARPers from the lesbians btw.
> 
> They both dress similarly, but the LARPers can’t help but fem the look all up: Tons of piercings, dyed hair and “male” accessories.


The troons gotta do their minstrel show-tier imitations of the opposite sex.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Wednesday at 7:13 PM)

detrans schizopost


----------



## MetalParakeet (Wednesday at 7:31 PM)

To everyone fighting in here:

Can you guys try detransitioning from being retards?


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Wednesday at 11:05 PM)

Oilspill Battery said:


> This is one thing that I always wondered about lesbianism and lesbians. What are they getting out of it exactly?
> 
> At least with gay men it makes sense, men have higher libido and lower sexual inhibitions, so at least they get sex whenever, wherever and however with whomever they want. Sure they'll die at 40 from a mix of a cocktail of venerial diseases and collapsed veins, but at least they're getting something out of it.
> 
> ...


The more radical feminist/lesbian/female separatist rhetoric I read, the more of a homophobe I become. I've known straight women, of the radfem persuasion, who wish they were lesbians because "women are just better" and "more empathetic" than men... try telling that to the lesbian couples that get into screaming matches every night followed by aggressive make-up sex in the form of scissoring. Or even outside of romantic/sexual relationships - tell that to the sort of women you see spreading rumours about one another and talking behind each other's backs. Not saying men can't be awful too - of course they can - but the hardcore dykes are so focused on their dislike of men that they refuse to ever believe their own sex has its fair share of terrible people as well.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Wednesday at 11:14 PM)

>be me
>expect to see interesting discussion about detransing
>if the transgender movement is anything like a cult, detransers are important for stopping it. People who leave are dangerous to cults. The cult wants members thinking that leaving is unthinkable, and those who leave are the worst scum (but they can still leave at any time)
>instead find everyone squabbling about batty boys.


----------



## A Fucking Houseplant (Wednesday at 11:19 PM)

I don't have any detrans content to add, but I always appreciate it when @No Batty Boys in Jamaica posts because he has a theme and he sticks to it. I always know what to expect when they post, and it's so reassuring. I don't get that sort of certainty from much else in life these days.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Thursday at 12:28 AM)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> >be me
> >expect to see interesting discussion about detransing
> >if the transgender movement is anything like a cult, detransers are important for stopping it. People who leave are dangerous to cults. The cult wants members thinking that leaving is unthinkable, and those who leave are the worst scum (but they can still leave at any time)
> >instead find everyone squabbling about batty boys.


The main issue is that even when people detrans they still refuse to even attempt to become normal and instead go find another cult. They aren't really deconditioned/or de-brainwashed from what made them miserable, they just look for a new coat of paint.


----------

